# Ontario Linesman Dies Restoring Power after Sandy



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/story/2012/10/31/wdr-sarnia-sandy-hydro-worker-dies.html

Thoughts to his family, friends and coworkers


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CDN EC said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/story/2012/10/31/wdr-sarnia-sandy-hydro-worker-dies.html
> 
> Thoughts to his family, friends and coworkers


That could have been anyone of us..God bless him..


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Sincere condolences to his family.


Agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Brave people those line men and women.

Very unfortunate loss.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

That's really rough all around. I wonder what the Ministry of Labour investigation will find.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm curious too..with 20 years on the job, you would think it's something wind related instead of forgetting to shuffle or hop and not take normal footsteps around that


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

very sad to hear about this in the news.


----------

